# You just keep me hanging on....



## FairyNuff (Oct 1, 2010)

34 weeks! I did it  

Have just spent another 10 weeks in hospital, terrible abdomen pain which they have put down to... UTI, irritable uterus, braxton hicks, SPD and sheer size of baby... um yeah, think they're guessing? They have me on all kinds of painkillers.

So now I've reached the magic number of 34, they have started saying 36 weeks, one of them even mentioned 38 weeks  I will surely just pop before then! 

Back home now, couldn't take any more hospital, resting a lot, panicking about stuff I need to do, but hopefully the baby won't notice if it's not very tidy for her coming home  

BG levels are crazy, night before I left hospital was 9.8 before bed, woke up at 1am with a 'LO' so less than 1.1. It then shot up to 10.2 and was down to 4 again by morning. It rockets after meals but then am hypo before most mealtimes, pleeeease let this get easier once the baby is born!


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 1, 2010)

Why are they letting you suffer? Surely baby would be ok if they started you off now?

She wont care about how tidy the place is, long as her bed is ready.

My grandma has already said when i go in, she will tidy our house, because she cant be with me but she can still help, you could borrow her but shes on holiday 

Rest as much as you can, no more rest when shes here xxx


----------



## rachelha (Oct 1, 2010)

Well done you making it that far.  You should be really proud of yourself.  10 weeks in hospital sinus horrid.  I hope they don't leave you too much longer.


----------



## newbs (Oct 1, 2010)

Well done for sticking out 10 weeks in hospital!  3 nights was enough for me!  Hope they don't keep you hanging on for too much longer, take it easy.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 1, 2010)

Fantastic news that baby is still in there! The longer the better for her, although pretty uncomfortable and stressful for you! Hope she arrives safe and sound soon.


----------



## Chrissie (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm really pleased that you've made it to 34wks!! Its fantastic news! I don't know how you've coped with 10wks in hospital i was going crazy spending 2 1/2 wks in hospital!! Not long to go now. I'm sure the baby won't mind the house being a mess, mine was definitly a big mess when i brought Alice home  Good luck with the final bit of your pregnancy make sure you rest & take care xx


----------



## FairyNuff (Oct 1, 2010)

Ahhh I'm so sorry! Was in hospital for 10 DAYS not weeks, it just felt like weeks  

10 weeks... can you imagine!

Phoebe I think they just see me as an incubator and as long as the baby is ok in there they won't start anything  I just have to keep reminding myself it's not forever, though I am worried about the amount of pain relief I'm needing, hope that doesn't cause the baby problems on top of everything else. But was told to stop being a martyr and just take them! 

Have just been to school to collect my youngest son and was told by many people how tired I look, thanks for that lol


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 1, 2010)

FairyNuff said:


> Have just been to school to collect my youngest son and was told by many people how tired I look, thanks for that lol



Haha! I hate it when people say this. Don't you think I KNOW I'm tired?! I did my very best to hide the dark circles with make-up and clearly wasted my time!


----------



## FairyNuff (Oct 1, 2010)

bigpurpleduck said:


> Haha! I hate it when people say this. Don't you think I KNOW I'm tired?! I did my very best to hide the dark circles with make-up and clearly wasted my time!



Although it's better than "You look well"... that means you've put weight on


----------



## tracey w (Oct 1, 2010)

Well done on getting to 34 weeks (sounds really important but im afraid im a novice at all this baby stuff!)  You are doing so well, especially with all the diabetes stuff going on for you, im sure that will settle once you have had baby

when you first said 10 weeks I thought Id had insomnia because it didnt seem that long since you went in


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 1, 2010)

Hiya!

34 weeks is great - I got to 34w 5d (boy) & 35w 6d (girl)!   They like to keep  baby in as long as poss as apparently diabetics' babys' lungs don't mature as fast as 'normal' people's babies, so there would be a greater than typical risk of respiratory distress if born at this age.  That said, if they think things will kick off soon, they can give you steroid injections which can help baby's lungs to mature - my little boy had this & although he had a shadow on his lung his breathing was fine.  My daughter didn't and grunted a bit during the first 24hrs, but soon was fine.

At this stage, if you keep having having hypos that you can't explain by inaccurate carb counting, excess exercise, etc, please *please* get in contact with your diabetic specialist obstetric bod asap, whether that is an obstetrician or diabetic spec midwife & let them know about the hypos - the reason being that unexpected hypos at this stage of the game can be an indicator that the placenta is starting to get a bit knackered (for want of a better word, hope that doesn't count as swearing! ).  Diabetics' placentas wear out faster than non-diabetics', which is why they don't normally let you go beyond 38 wks. (more diabetic fun eh?! )  Hopefully you'll get a bit further along, but do keep an eye out for those hypos - they are why my second baby was delivered so soon, (the first was pre eclampsia, fun!), and it was the right time to get her out, put it that way.

Take care of yourself, not long to go now!! 

All the best,

Twitchy xxx


----------



## bev (Oct 1, 2010)

Hope the rest of the pregnancy goes smoothly and you have a good birth.Bev


----------

